# What's going on with my pullets foot?



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I found her laying in the coop and then noticed her trying hobbling away. There's no obvious injury but she seems under weight compared to the rest. I've got her indoors now for monitoring and am giving her water with antibiotics and probiotics.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stop the antibiotics. You don't use the unless you know there's a reason and chances are high if they are warranted you're using the wrong kind.

What have you done to examine her all over? Have you checked for heat in that leg and none in the other? Have you checked to see if there is feeling in that foot? Have checked for whether the leg can be moved without pain? 

How old is she? Is she vaccinated for Mareks?


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

They've all been vaccinated and her feet seem to be the same temp. I gently tugged and manipulated it and she didn't react. She's started to stand now and she's using it unlike before but for short periods of time. She's very alert and talkative. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

She's 12 weeks 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

And to clarify there are no antibiotics. I was incorrect. It's a mixture of probiotics, vitamins and electrolytes from the breeder. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, glad to hear that about the antibiotics. 

Do what you're doing now, keeping her up and quiet. Maybe she got it caught in something or just jumped wrong. Fingers crossed that rest will be the answer.

One other thing to check for, check to see if she has feeling in that foot. See if she'll wrap her toes around your finger while you're holding her. If she doesn't then try pinching it our sort of tickling the pad of her foot. See if you can get some sort of reaction.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I will try that, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

ive seen peeps like that, I splinted the foot with some wire and medical tape. After a week it seemed to self correct, I was able to remove the splint. that bird is now laying an egg a day, loving life


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought the same thing, PowderH. But if this is new its not a hatching deformity. And at 3 months the bones are too well set to get that to work.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

This morning she's still quite chatty and is standing on her own much more. She's still shaky on her feet. Her appetite is good and she's eating and drinking willingly.

She's now in my laundry room. My husband is going to freak. 








Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is her foot still in the same posture? I've been thinking about what PowderH said about the shoe. It might even be a good idea to think about it. You would just be doing it to provide stability to the foot so she can stand easier.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I will be making a chicken shoe as well as wrapping up her legs with stretchy medical tape to see if she can rebuild those muscles. I know she's older at this point but it's worth a shot. She's eating a drinking and very chatty when we walk by so I'm not ready to give up yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

The toes on her right foot definitely want to curl on their own but will go to a normal position with a little help and it doesn't seem to hurt her. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Something is going on there. With this many days of rest you should be seeing improvement. I'm wondering if there is a nerve being pinched. Is the foot/leg the same temp as the other one? 

Any possibility of a vet doing an x-ray?


----------

